# UV - How to wash hunting clothes...



## nockedup (Jul 15, 2008)

I just treated my clothes last night... there is a noticeable difference in the brightness of the garments. They dont look like technicolor anymore. I always thought the clothes looked ridiculously bright and I hope this makes a difference for me.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

uptracker said:


> I agree and see no need for the sales pitch on these forums. I don't mind advertising at the top of the page for people who pay for it, but see no need to continually do it on these boards.


Lwapo asked a question and I answered it.
If you have a problem with that, take it up with Steve.

BTW, it's not the camo pattern that's the problem. The majority of camo is made in China. It's printed on a big bulk roll of cloth, there's your UV.


----------

